
Chuwi's Latest Budget Laptop Has Same Panel as Microsoft Surface Pro - MissSummer
https://www.forbes.com/sites/bensin/2017/04/17/chinese-brand-chuwis-latest-budget-laptop-has-same-panel-as-microsoft-surface-pro/#7c7db6155a20
======
NKCSS
This does not mean you will get the same quality out of the box. Microsoft
hand-calibrates the Surface screens indiviually before they ship, just some
thing to take into account.

~~~
candiodari
I think the point is that Chinese products are getting progressively less
crappy. Rapidly, even. Just like what happened to every other up and coming
industrial power.

Perhaps another 4-5 years and the same will be true across a lot more product
categories.

Made in USA/Germany will simply become what Made in the UK became long ago.
[1]

[1] [https://youtu.be/1EBfxjSFAxQ?t=54s](https://youtu.be/1EBfxjSFAxQ?t=54s)

~~~
sebisebi
"Made in Germany" was introduced to mark it as an inferior foreign product and
became later a sign of quality.So China may be following in Germany's
footsteps.

------
emptythought
Are there even any other "pixel alternatives" out there now that that's dead?
By which i mean 3:2 or 4:3 display rather than 16:9/10, relatively small, not
a tablet, etc. I'm not really interested in the surface pro, and was excited
to see this until i saw it had an atom CPU.

------
PascLeRasc
Will this be possible to purchase in the US?

------
elipsey
Hi, would someone mind commenting which model of laptop is mentioned behind
the paywall? thanks.

~~~
djpr
It's the Chuwi Lapbook 12.3. Alternative review by TechTablets.com:
[https://techtablets.com/2017/04/details-chuwi-
lapbook-12-3/](https://techtablets.com/2017/04/details-chuwi-lapbook-12-3/)

~~~
jaclaz
On that page there is a link to a listing on gearbest that - tough no price is
shown yet - has all the technical specs:

[http://www.gearbest.com/laptops/pp_622091.html](http://www.gearbest.com/laptops/pp_622091.html)

